# I've gotten really uncomfortable on my bike and I don't know why



## Deleted member 20519 (21 Feb 2013)

Over the past couple of weeks, I've been making small changes to my bike fit so that I'm more comfortable while riding. I'd finally cracked it... or so I thought.

Over the past few rides, I've been getting _really _uncomfortable while cycling. I thought it was down to my new shorts being too small and the padding being pressed too tightly against me so I reverted back to my old shorts, still the same. I've tried different saddle angles but I can't get it right. I have to adjust my shorts literally every 30 seconds. 

What happened? I thought my bike fit was perfect, now I can't ride for 30 seconds without getting sore!


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Feb 2013)

Are you using chamois cream or similar?


----------



## Lee_M (21 Feb 2013)

cant you put your bike back as it was and see if that fixes it


----------



## Gary E (21 Feb 2013)

Has your saddle fallen off?


----------



## HLaB (21 Feb 2013)

Have you had a growth spurt Jaz ?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (21 Feb 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Are you using chamois cream or similar?


 
Nope, no creams.



Lee_M said:


> cant you put your bike back as it was and see if that fixes it


 
I've tried changing it back to the way it was with no luck.



Gary E said:


> Has your saddle fallen off?


 
My saddle is definitely still there 



HLaB said:


> Have you had a growth spurt Jaz ?


 
Quite possibly, I'll go and measure my height now!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (21 Feb 2013)

I can now confirm that I have not grown at all!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Feb 2013)

HLaB said:


> Have you had a growth spurt Jaz ?


Beat me to it, that's the most likely cause imo


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> I can now confirm that I have not grown at all!


Are you sure? Get somebody to measure you instead of doing it yourself, it's more accurate.


----------



## simmi (22 Feb 2013)

Have you got the saddle too high?
This will cause a side to side rubbing action.
Bit of a personal one but never wear underwear!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (22 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> Have you got the saddle too high?
> This will cause a side to side rubbing action.
> Bit of a personal one but never wear underwear!


 
I've tried various saddle heights. I put a strip of tape around the seatpost and I've moved the saddle above the line and below it with no positive results. I also never wear underwear (while wearing cycling shorts )



Pat "5mph" said:


> Are you sure? Get somebody to measure you instead of doing it yourself, it's more accurate.


 
I got someone to measure me, I'm exactly 5 foot 5 (I wish I was taller)


----------



## mr messy (22 Feb 2013)

If not sure about the Spoon i have Ritchey Comp saddle not being used if you want to try out a flatter style saddle...


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2013)

You've got yourself the beginning of a saddle sore and you keep riding on it without giving it a chance to heal ...? 

(I had the same problem myself. I had my saddle position slightly wrong so I was sitting too far forwards on it. That bit being too narrow for my sit bones caused it to go and bother bits that didn't want to be bothered by wayward saddles! )


----------



## simmi (22 Feb 2013)

Have you dramatically increased your millage without giving your body time to adapt.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (22 Feb 2013)

mr messy said:


> If not sure about the Spoon i have Ritchey Comp saddle not being used if you want to try out a flatter style saddle...


 
Ooh, that might be worth a try. I would like to try out a flatter saddle. I've been getting along with the Spoon for a few months now but I'm not sure I like the shape of it. How much would it be to post it?



ColinJ said:


> You've got yourself the beginning of a saddle sore and you keep riding on it without giving it a chance to heal ...?
> 
> (I had the same problem myself. I had my saddle position slightly wrong so I was sitting too far forwards on it. That bit being too narrow for my sit bones caused it to go and bother bits that didn't want to be bothered by wayward saddles! )


 
Haven't been out on the bike much because of this. Did one long ride on Saturday that I *just* managed to survive but haven't done more than 15 miles this week, mainly just short trips to the shop etc.



simmi said:


> Have you dramatically increased your millage without giving your body time to adapt.


Nope. I did a long ride on Saturday but the pain started before then and has continued after.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Feb 2013)

Jaz, could be the saddle. I used the fat ladies saddle my lbs put on Boris quite happily for a year, then suddenly it was no comfort anymore, had to change to a slimmer one 
Maybe you lost weight in the bum area


----------



## mr messy (22 Feb 2013)

Be better to arrange a meet...paying postage negates the free test drive


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (22 Feb 2013)

mr messy said:


> Be better to arrange a meet...paying postage negates the free test drive


 
Good point, when are you free? 



Pat "5mph" said:


> Jaz, could be the saddle. I used the fat ladies saddle my lbs put on Boris quite happily for a year, then suddenly it was no comfort anymore, had to change to a slimmer one
> Maybe you lost weight in the bum area


 
Or maybe my it's bigger


----------



## mr messy (22 Feb 2013)

I sort of work 7 days but can sort something out. Im stones throw from Campsies if you were heading in that direction at any point...


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (22 Feb 2013)

mr messy said:


> I sort of work 7 days but can sort something out. Im stones throw from Campsies if you were heading in that direction at any point...


 
Is it bad that I don't know what Campsies is?


----------



## mr messy (22 Feb 2013)

Har har! Its the bumpy bit to north of Glasgow...


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (22 Feb 2013)

mr messy said:


> Har har! Its the bumpy bit to north of Glasgow...


 
I'm rarely ever in Glasgow unfortunately, I've never got any reason for heading up that way


----------



## mr messy (22 Feb 2013)

Presume you'd want to try before next cc ride. If so can meet in Glasgow on Saturday. Offers there...


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (22 Feb 2013)

mr messy said:


> Presume you'd want to try before next cc ride. If so can meet in Glasgow on Saturday. Offers there...


 
Saturday as in tomorrow? I'd be up for that, where would I meet you?


----------



## mr messy (22 Feb 2013)

Erm omg technically it is tomorrow, i need to get some sleep! If you want can meet at secc as per cc ride say about 11-11.30am


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Feb 2013)

If it is the same spot getting sore each and every time, is the skin red in that area? (a mirror will help). If it is can I suggest you apply savlon to it 2 or 3 times a day and ensure you keep the area clean and dry. (Savlon works wonders on stopping saddle sores developing).
Otherwise, and not to put too fine a point on it, how often are the cycling shorts getting washed and with what?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Feb 2013)

Hmm, it does sound like the beginning of a saddle sore. I use sudocreme though I'm sure Savlon does the same kind of soothing and prevention job. I've also got some Assos chamois cream which does the same but more expensively - and with a tingle!


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Feb 2013)

+1 for the magic potion that is sudocrem, i dont need a tingle


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Feb 2013)

Since no one else has said it I will. Sounds like you have caught a dose and you need to get to the clinic


----------



## Lee_M (22 Feb 2013)

Maybe it's the cycling Gods punishing the OP for using the word 'gotten' in the thread title?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Feb 2013)

Lee_M said:


> Maybe it's the cycling Gods punishing the OP for using the word 'gotten' in the thread title?


nowt wrong with "gotten"
tis technically a British English word that has fallen out of use, but I am another that uses it all the time.



> OED, As past participles of *get*, *got* and *gotten* both date back to Middle English. The form *gotten* is not used in British English but is very common in North American English, though even there it is often regarded as non-standard. In North American English, *got* and *gotten* are not identical in use. *Gotten* usually implies the process of obtaining something, as in _he had *gotten* us tickets for the show_, while *got* implies the state of possession or ownership, as in _I haven’t *got* any money_.


 
and



> Gotten is correct, and very old. In England many people wrongly assume that gotten is a modern Americanism, but the truth is the English more-or-less stopped using it, and have forgotten (!) that they used to use it.
> 
> That said, "gotten" isn't good English. In most cases other, more precise and meaningful words should be used in its place.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (22 Feb 2013)

Lee_M said:


> Maybe it's the cycling Gods punishing the OP for using the word 'gotten' in the thread title?


 
Oh dear, I'm so sorry 



SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> If it is the same spot getting sore each and every time, is the skin red in that area? (a mirror will help). If it is can I suggest you apply savlon to it 2 or 3 times a day and ensure you keep the area clean and dry. (Savlon works wonders on stopping saddle sores developing).
> Otherwise, and not to put too fine a point on it, how often are the cycling shorts getting washed and with what?


 
I'm not really sore while cycling, I'm uncomfortable. Maybe sore was the wrong word to use. 

My shorts get washed after every ride with non bio washing powder.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> Oh dear, I'm so sorry
> I'm not really sore while cycling, I'm uncomfortable. Maybe sore was the wrong word to use.
> 
> My shorts get washed after every ride with non bio washing powder.


you may just be starting to develope a sore spot. It happens and happened a lot on tour for us in a hot humid climate...
putting Savlon or another antiseptic cream won't hurt the area and if you find it is feeling better after a couple of applicaitons you will have an idea as to the cause or at least ruled one out...

Just a random though - do you always use the same shorts? I ask because on tour, some of the stitching failed on the padding on mine and I got a sore spot where the thread was hanging down before I had noticed there was an issue...


----------



## Chris-H (22 Feb 2013)

Have you tried riding another bike?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (22 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> you may just be starting to develope a sore spot. It happens and happened a lot on tour for us in a hot humid climate...
> putting Savlon or another antiseptic cream won't hurt the area and if you find it is feeling better after a couple of applicaitons you will have an idea as to the cause or at least ruled one out...
> 
> Just a random though - do you always use the same shorts? I ask because on tour, some of the stitching failed on the padding on mine and I got a sore spot where the thread was hanging down before I had noticed there was an issue...


 
I'll try the savlon thing today. I have three pairs of shorts, one pair is brand new and I'm getting the same uncomfortable-ness as my six month old pair of shorts.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> I'll try the savlon thing today. I have three pairs of shorts, one pair is brand new and I'm getting the same uncomfortable-ness as my six month old pair of shorts.


try to get 2 or 3 applications on before tomorrow... and then see how you feel. I usually see an improvement very quickly - just something to do with one of the ingredients in Savlon...


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (24 Feb 2013)

Thanks to mr messy for lending me a Ritchey saddle, I've now fitted it to my bike and it's much flatter than my Charge Spoon - I'll be out on a test ride tomorrow so hopefully this has eliminated the uncomfortableness!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (24 Feb 2013)

I was out on the bike for an hour tonight with the Ritchey saddle, it's just as bad and as uncomfortable as ever


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Feb 2013)

Did you not get new wheels recently? Di you also get new tyres to go with the wheels? Could that be a factor?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Feb 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Did you not get new wheels recently? Di you also get new tyres to go with the wheels? Could that be a factor?


 
I doubt the wheels are the cause. I'm comfortable and fine for about 10 minutes before I start getting sore, it's driving me mad because I want to go on some rides while the weather's nice


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> I doubt the wheels are the cause. I'm comfortable and fine for about 10 minutes before I start getting sore, it's driving me mad because I want to go on some rides while the weather's nice


What's getting sore so quick? Even the most uncomfortable position shouldn't get sore that quick?


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2013)

Do you have sore bits (ahem)? Try some savlon or Sudocrem but you'll probably need to give it time to heal.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Feb 2013)

Have you been enjoying yourself with dirty girls Jazloc? GUM clinic!


----------



## roadrash (25 Feb 2013)

jazloc , have you changed your set up ....like

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/anyone-got-a-stem-lying-around.124297/#post-2332638

stems for example


----------



## Scoosh (25 Feb 2013)

Sounds like n + 1 time ...


----------



## snorri (25 Feb 2013)

Dare I suggest a few days off the bike during which you double up on hygiene in the underpant area and give your arse a rest away from cycle seats?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Feb 2013)

roadrash said:


> jazloc , have you changed your set up ....like
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/anyone-got-a-stem-lying-around.124297/#post-2332638
> 
> stems for example


 
The stem is exactly the same size as the old one 



Scoosh said:


> Sounds like n + 1 time ...


 
£££ 



snorri said:


> Dare I suggest a few days off the bike during which you double up on hygiene in the underpant area and give your arse a rest away from cycle seats?


 
A few days off of the bike? Noooo


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2013)

You don't want an infection down there...have a rest


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Feb 2013)

vickster said:


> You don't want an infection down there...have a rest


No you certainly don't, have a read of this really interesting (and short..)......

http://www.rivbike.com/kb_results.asp?ID=62


----------



## snorri (25 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> A few days off of the bike? Noooo


 
I only tried to help.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Feb 2013)

I'll try vaseline tomorrow, how much do you use?


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2013)

Is it red at all? You may be past vaseline

A liberal smearing. I'd try Sudocreme though as it's antiseptic and not just on the bike! Get at the supermarket in the baby aisle


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Feb 2013)

vickster said:


> Is it red at all? You may be past vaseline
> 
> A liberal smearing. I'd try Sudocreme though as it's antiseptic and not just on the bike! Get at the supermarket in the baby aisle


 
There's no redness what so ever. I don't have any Sudocreme but I have 'aloe vera' cream which looks similar.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> I'll try vaseline tomorrow, how much do you use?


Read the link dude, it will help.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Feb 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Read the link dude, it will help.


 
I read the link, all it says is "coat your skin or chamois in vaseline" - that doesn't answer my question as to how much you actually use.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Feb 2013)

As much as is necessary to eliminate friction, and not a drop more.


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> There's no redness what so ever. I don't have any Sudocreme but I have 'aloe vera' cream which looks similar.


Sudo is really thick and it doesn't get absorbed, provides a barrier. Why it works for nappy rash. Brompton's link tells you what can happen if you don't properly address a saddle sore


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> I read the link, all it says is "coat your skin or chamois in vaseline" - that doesn't answer my question as to how much you actually use.


Oh sorry fella, your right..it's quite a while since I read it.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Feb 2013)

If you google making your own you'll find loads of recipes, just choose one you like the sound of. I made some about 18 months ago I think, it still half full and saved me a fortune. Proper chamois cream from bike shops is a big rip off, mine cost me £15 to make a big 500g tub and I've still got the essential oils left for the next batch.


----------



## Sillyoldman (25 Feb 2013)

Could you have an in growing hair? These are as painful as heck. Got a friend who can have a good look down there?


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Feb 2013)

Another vote for Sudocrem.

It is amazing stuff.

Healing cream, they call it, and that's the best description for me and for the kids who have all had it applied to nappy rash from time to time.


----------



## Billy Adam (26 Feb 2013)

Are you bouncing on the saddle? To low a gear. Cadence and all that stuff. ( listen to me, as if I know what I'm talking about)


----------



## musa (26 Feb 2013)

When last did you mickle your...... 

Oops. Ahh wrong 

Do you shave by any chance? As mentioned sudocrem and a few days off the bike


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (27 Feb 2013)

I'm taking a few days off of the bike despite the weather being amazing and I'm applying Sudocreme so I'll see how I feel on Saturday.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Feb 2013)

When you start riding again, sudocream first...then as much Vaseline as you can handle and don't forget the crack and behind the foreskin (sorry girls).

Whilst sudocream is good at anti septic - ting it's not a very good lube, it kinda turns into a sweaty gooey mess when used on its own whilst riding.


----------



## zizou (27 Feb 2013)

Vaseline can be pretty messy and harder to clean off your kit than chamois cream - I would avoid it particularly if you wear light coloured cycling shorts as it can stain them.

Tub of chamois cream is about £10 or so - it is a bit more expensive than sudocreme and vaseline but a tub will last months so the cost per use is not alot.


----------



## NormanD (27 Feb 2013)

Daft question, but have you changed shoes at all?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (28 Feb 2013)

NormanD said:


> Daft question, but have you changed shoes at all?


 
Nope.

Do I really need vaseline/chamois cream? I've been cycling for months now and all of my rides including ones of 50+ miles were done without any creams.


----------



## musa (28 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> Nope.
> 
> Do I really need vaseline/chamois cream? I've been cycling for months now and all of my rides including ones of 50+ miles were done without any creams.


In short, no

sudocrem is just as capable of doing the job....that and a few days off the bike to allow the healing process
*well that works for me


----------



## vickster (28 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> Nope.
> 
> Do I really need vaseline/chamois cream? I've been cycling for months now and all of my rides including ones of 50+ miles were done without any creams.


 
Warmer weather, more sweating, more chafing? Sudocreme - if it's good enough for sore babies bottoms...


----------



## HLaB (28 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> Nope.
> 
> Do I really need vaseline/chamois cream? I've been cycling for months now and all of my rides including ones of 50+ miles were done without any creams.


Not IMO, all my rides have bean done without cream.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (28 Feb 2013)

HLaB said:


> Not IMO, all my rides have bean done without cream.


 
Got to agree with you here, I tried some cream the other day and it was actually more uncomfortable than without it. I don't like being sticky down there!


----------



## squeeze321 (1 Mar 2013)

I once overheard a conversation between two cyclists whilst we were waiting at the red traffic lights, they were more than happy to wait for the lights to stay on red as their backsides were killing them and I was wondering if anyone had tried using vaseline on their behinds as it may stop the 'friction' ?

Now I am no expert, especially with sensitive matters such as this and I have personally never tried vaseline, caution may have to be exercised as it may cause 'behinds to slip off saddles' and that is no good for anyone's health and well being.


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Mar 2013)

squeeze321 said:


> I once overheard a conversation between two cyclists whilst we were waiting at the red traffic lights, they were more than happy to wait for the lights to stay on red as their backsides were killing them and I was wondering if anyone had tried using vaseline on their behinds as it may stop the 'friction' ?
> 
> *Now I am no expert, especially with sensitive matters such as this and I have personally never tried vaseline, caution may have to be exercised as it may cause 'behinds to slip off saddles' and that is no good for anyone's health and well being.*


 
You put it on your arse not the saddle! Why would it cause you to slip?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (2 Mar 2013)

I can confirm that I do in fact have a saddle sore  It's very very painful.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> I can confirm that I do in fact have a saddle sore  It's very very painful.


It was sounding like you had Post Traumatic Saddle Disorder! I've had it myself. Regular applications of sudocrem and a rest from the saddle slowly did it for me. A bummer if you're training but, in the long run, you'll cycle further and better when you cycle in comfort.


----------



## MattHB (2 Mar 2013)

Did I read you had a charge spoon? The same thing happened to me, for months it was great, then something changed in my body and over night it was terrible.

For me it was weight loss that caused it, but I'm wondering (as you're still growing) that your pelvis may have widened slightly pushing your sit bones further apart. Might be worth measuring your sit bone width to make sure the saddles the right width.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (2 Mar 2013)

MattHB said:


> Did I read you had a charge spoon? The same thing happened to me, for months it was great, then something changed in my body and over night it was terrible.
> 
> For me it was weight loss that caused it, but I'm wondering (as you're still growing) that your pelvis may have widened slightly pushing your sit bones further apart. Might be worth measuring your sit bone width to make sure the saddles the right width.


 
I've been using a Ritchey saddle for the past week to see how I liked the design, I'm definitely more comfortable with a flatter design than I was with the curved Spoon. Any idea on how to measure my sit bones?


----------



## MattHB (2 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> I've been using a Ritchey saddle for the past week to see how I liked the design, I'm definitely more comfortable with a flatter design than I was with the curved Spoon. Any idea on how to measure my sit bones?



Either go to a lbs, they have gadgets. Or, get some tinfoil, fold a towel into quarters and put it on the stairs, put the foil on top, sit on it with a bare bum. The towel will allow an impression to form in the tin foil. You'll see 2 dents, measure centre to centre  voila.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> I can confirm that I do in fact have a saddle sore  It's very very painful.


Oh poor you!
Take it easy and gws


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (5 Mar 2013)

I think my saddle sores have healed  To celebrate, I bought a nice pair of Madison Tour bib shorts from my LBS (so I can return them if they're the wrong size). Does anyone have any recommendation on reasonably priced saddles prefferrably with a cutout?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> I think my saddle sores have healed  To celebrate, I bought a nice pair of Madison Tour bib shorts from my LBS (so I can return them if they're the wrong size). Does anyone have any recommendation on reasonably priced saddles prefferrably with a cutout?


 
You passed it to me. Mind you is my own fault, I went for a 2 hour ride on Sunday with our lass and wore normal clothes. Went commando and padded shorts today and am staying like that now, much more comfortable.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (5 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You passed it to me. Mind you is my own fault, I went for a 2 hour ride on Sunday with our lass and wore normal clothes. Went commando and padded shorts today and am staying like that now, much more comfortable.


 
I can't cycle in normal clothes any more unless I'm just popping to the shop. The difference from moving from baggy unpadded shorts to cheapo sportsdirect shorts was amazing despite the crappiness of the pad!


----------



## flissh (5 Mar 2013)

It's not a fair comparison because you are a man (aren't you) and I'm not but I have a cut out saddle cos I got blisters every time i went out. Peeing was very difficult after a ride. My cut out makes all the difference. I got a cheapo one from ebay because I wasn't sure if it would be the solution but it was.
Only prob with mine, in small letters on the back edge of the saddle it says "WIDE channel"


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2013)

I personally like Selle Italia saddles, and their range comes with and without cutouts.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> I personally like Selle Italia saddles, and their range comes with and without cutouts.


 

Most comfortable saddle I have is a Selle


----------



## vickster (5 Mar 2013)

CRC have a bunch of Selle Italia saddles on sale, e.g. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=82176


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (5 Mar 2013)

Something like this is exactly what I'm looking for

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/selle-italia-c2-gel-flow-black-saddle/

@ianrauk - is that saddle test thread still around?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (5 Mar 2013)

vickster said:


> CRC have a bunch of Selle Italia saddles on sale, e.g. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=82176


 
Didn't see your post until now, that saddle certainly looks good for £30!


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2013)

The C2 is smack in the middle of the range. I have a cheaper XR with cut out on the computer, and a flash carbon SLR gel flow on the best bike. Both very comfy, but the SLR weighs nothing


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (5 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> The C2 is smack in the middle of the range. I have a cheaper XR with cut out *on the computer*, and a flash carbon SLR gel flow on the best bike. Both very comfy, but the SLR weighs nothing


 
Wouldn't it be better on the bike?


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> Would it be better on the bike?



Doh predictive text on tapatalk....


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (6 Mar 2013)

Can't stand this any more. Saddle sores gone, brand new shorts, everything should be fine now, right? Wrong. Went out, couldn't go more than a mile before I had to turn back because I was so uncomfortable. Not only that, my legs were screaming in pain because over the Winter I've lost all of the fitness I had because the weather has been so bad. I think I'll be taking a break from cycling for a few weeks, maybe a month. I don't know yet. Thanks for all the help though.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Mar 2013)

Jaz, you were out all winter, on ice, snow and what not.
How do you think you got a saddle sore if not by riding? 
So you are obviously a fit young man 
Bet this "uncomfortable feeling" has something to do with your bike fitting, you need to investigate further.
Have you tried riding another bike? Could you borrow one?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (6 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Jaz, you were out all winter, on ice, snow and what not.
> How do you think you got a saddle sore if not by riding?
> So you are obviously a fit young man
> Bet this "uncomfortable feeling" has something to do with your bike fitting, you need to investigate further.
> Have you tried riding another bike? Could you borrow one?


 
Maybe I'm just lacking in motivation. In August, I would just stick my jersey and shorts on and then go. Now I have to put on base layers, arm warmers, leg warmers, etc. which sometimes can put me off going out altogether. The main thing that's putting me off is that when I do go out, it's uncomfortable. I'd try to explain this further but I don't know what the problem is. I've contacted my LBS about a bike fit but I know that it's going to cost some serious £££ and that's the one thing that I don't have. 

Maybe I should take a break from road cycling and pick up a cheap mountain bike.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Mar 2013)

Uncomfortable how? Sore somewhere, hard to pedal?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (6 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Uncomfortable how? Sore somewhere, hard to pedal?


 
I'm still sore on the saddle and now my legs hurt because I haven't been out as much


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Mar 2013)

I'm no doctor  but i have a feeling your problems are related to growth - even though you said you've not grown in height.
I think the saddle is maybe the wrong size for you now, legs are probably sore because the saddle is too low for you now.
No way you get unfit legs at 15 over a few months!
Try riding another bike, see how it feels.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (6 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I'm no doctor  but i have a feeling your problems are related to growth - even though you said you've not grown in height.
> I think the saddle is maybe the wrong size for you now, legs are probably sore because the saddle is too low for you now.
> No way you get unfit legs at 15 over a few months!
> Try riding another bike, see how it feels.


 
I'm not sure if it's even worth getting a professional bike fit because he might turn around and say that my saddle needs to be replaced, I need a shorter stem, etc and I can't afford any of those things. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> I'm not sure if it's even worth getting a professional bike fit because he might turn around and say that my saddle needs to be replaced, I need a shorter stem, etc and I can't afford any of those things. I'm not sure what to do.


Told you: try to ride another bike, borrow one, even for a few hours. Would be better if you could try several others. Could you ask Ian, I think he's got a couple?
If you are still uncomfortable it means you haven't healed yet.
If you feel ok on the other bike, then yours needs adjusted.
If you can wait until I'm next off, you can borrow one of mine (man frame, don't worry) but it is quite heavy, on knobbly tyres.
I could change the tyres for you, give you a choice of 2 saddles.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (6 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Told you: try to ride another bike, borrow one, even for a few hours. Would be better if you could try several others. Could you ask Ian, I think he's got a couple?
> If you are still uncomfortable it means you haven't healed yet.
> If you feel ok on the other bike, then yours needs adjusted.
> If you can wait until I'm next off, you can borrow one of mine (man frame, don't worry) but it is quite heavy, on knobbly tyres.
> I could change the tyres for you, give you a choice of 2 saddles.


 
I've got a friends bike that I have a shot of sometime this week. I'll let you know what the results are with this.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> I've got a friends bike that I have a shot of sometime this week. I'll let you know what the results are with this.


Ok, If after you still want to try mountain bikes, I'll give you a loan of one of my heavy boys


----------



## edindave (7 Mar 2013)

How are your shoes feeling? If your feet have grown a bit then that could cause all sorts of discomfort!


----------



## mr messy (7 Mar 2013)

Got short stem if you want to explore that avenue...


----------



## edindave (7 Mar 2013)

Reckon someone, LBS or otherwise, needs to see you on the bike to try to identify the problem.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (7 Mar 2013)

I don't think it's the stem, I think it has to be the saddle because I'm not uncomfortable anywhere apart from 'down there'


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> I don't think it's the stem, I think it has to be the saddle because I'm not uncomfortable anywhere apart from 'down there'


Saddle sore is not healed then: even with an uncomfortable saddle one can ride easy 5/10 miles.
Uncomfortable is different than painful!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (7 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Saddle sore is not healed then: even with an uncomfortable saddle one can ride easy 5/10 miles.
> Uncomfortable is different than painful!


 
Not much else I can do apart from keep applying the Sudocrem, I'm dying to get back out on the bike too


----------



## edindave (7 Mar 2013)

Ah ok I'm getting the gist now. Well hopefully it'll be sorted soon and you can make the ride on 16th.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (7 Mar 2013)

edindave said:


> Ah ok I'm getting the gist now. Well hopefully it'll be sorted soon and you can make the ride on 16th.


 
Cheers, the route looks good so I would like to make it along!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> Not much else I can do apart from keep applying the Sudocrem, I'm dying to get back out on the bike too


Patience!


----------



## zizou (7 Mar 2013)

Take a photo of your bike and also one of you sitting on it, maybe a video of you cycling too - someone might be able to spot if the position looks a bit off (probably best posting a new thread for this so more people will read it)

Of course saddle sores once there can be difficult to deal with - there are seasoned pros who have had to pull out of major races because they couldnt cope with it any more. If it just isn't clearing up with time then you may need a visit to the doctor.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (7 Mar 2013)

zizou said:


> Take a photo of your bike and also one of you sitting on it someone might be able to spot if the position looks a bit off
> 
> Of course saddle sores once there can be difficult to deal with - there are seasoned pros who have had to pull out of major races because they couldnt cope with it any more. If it just isn't clearing up with time then you may need a visit to the doctor.


 
I'll get some pics in a moment, not sure I want to visit my doctor. I'll give it a few more days and see what happens.


----------



## mr messy (7 Mar 2013)

+1 for pics. Apart from that stay off bike and probably worth doc visit...
You've got a week before east coast run!


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Mar 2013)

-1 for pics of any infected areas.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (7 Mar 2013)

What do you want pics of exactly?


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Mar 2013)

+1 for listening to everyone except me.


----------



## mr messy (7 Mar 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> -1 for pics of any infected areas.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (8 Mar 2013)

These any good?


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Mar 2013)

Looks like maybe lowering the seatpost will also lower your center of gravity and help you with your unfortunate circumstance, making things better all the ways around. Your heel should be able to touch the pedal with a slight bend in your leg at the bottom of the stroke. It looks to me from the first picture that you are having trouble reaching the bottom of the stroke with your toes, indicating your seatpost may be too high .This may be causing you to slide back and forth across the saddle, perhaps causing your problems. Other may have other views on this matter. Bikefit can be as divisive as American politics.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Mar 2013)

^^ +1 seat too high which will be causing rocking of your hips side to side.
my understanding is that your toes should not be poitning downwards when cycling, it causes achilies tendon problems. I am pretty certain they should be much flatter.

You have recently gone over to padded shorts haven't you? You have to drop your saddle height a touch to take the padding into account, it effectively makes your saddle higher when sitting on the seat because your hips are a tad higher.. think that made sense.


----------



## mr messy (8 Mar 2013)

Saddle looks high. Should be slight bend in knee when foot flat on pedal at bottom of stroke not with toes pointing down. Looks like stretching which would cause you to roll hips whilst pedaling Think kneecap should also be in line with pedal when horizontal, seat too far forward?


----------



## zizou (8 Mar 2013)

+1 to the seat looking a bit high

Think you mentioned that you changed saddle recently? That might be part of the problem - different models of saddle can have slightly different heights from the saddle rails to the bit you sit on.


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Mar 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


> Looks like maybe lowering the seatpost will also lower your center of gravity and help you with your unfortunate circumstance, making things better all the ways around. *Your heel should be able to touch the pedal with a slight bend in your leg at the bottom of the stroke.* It looks to me from the first picture that you are having trouble reaching the bottom of the stroke with your toes, indicating your seatpost may be too high .This may be causing you to slide back and forth across the saddle, perhaps causing your problems. Other may have other views on this matter. Bikefit can be as divisive as American politics.


 
The general rule of thumb is that your leg would be full extended with your heel on the pedal, then by moving to the proper riding position you introduce the "right" amount of bend at the bottom of the pedal stroke. Obviously it is an estimate and those with very small or large feet will find it largely useless.

That being said, to me the saddle does look a little high, I would like to see more bend in the knee.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Mar 2013)

And sores can simmer on for ages if you don't give yourself a decent break from the saddle.


----------



## Broadside (8 Mar 2013)

Jazloc: nothing to add about your position on the bike, but nice choice of winter jersey, I've got the same one . The ZipVit clothing is amazing quality for the price, I am surprised more people don't wear it, granted the logos are pretty loud...


----------



## Scoosh (8 Mar 2013)

Came across this link (from the thread on Hill Training advice). It's worth a read - and notice the section about Tight Hamstrings and their effect on Saddle height: the angle of the leg at the knee should be between 145* and 155*. From your pics, it would appear that your leg is too straight = reduce saddle height, as many have posted above. 

From the way you were riding on our last CC Ecosse ride, you managed to get up the hills (generously staying back to make sure I was OK  + ) - and here was me thinking you were genuinely keeping an eye to make sure I was not falling off  , while all the time it was because you were uncomfortable on your bike ! 

Also, remember that it is still 'only' March; it is central Scotland  ; the 'season' has not really started yet; there is plenty of time to get fit for the summer warmer weather .


ps I managed 66.15 kph  (downhill) when out with edindave on Tuesday - and the cap stayed on !


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Mar 2013)

Jaz, you never mentioned that you haven't seen a doc yet!
Better go, eh, me thinks 
Also, since the last time I saw you, it seems from the pictures you have grown a bit, got skinnier too!
Your saddle was not that up, I would have noticed when I almost crashed into the back of you


----------



## tug benson (8 Mar 2013)

your carpet needs a hoover and the radiator could do with a paint


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Mar 2013)

tug benson said:


> your carpet needs a hoover and the radiator could do with a paint


Nah, bike and rider look fine to me - the rad and carpet set them off nicely.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (9 Mar 2013)

Right, is this any better? I've moved the saddle down a considerable amount


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (9 Mar 2013)

I hoovered the carpet for you @tug.benson but I didn't have time to paint the radiator


----------



## mr messy (9 Mar 2013)

Looks better but pic angle not perfect!  Put your heal on pedal at lowest point, looking for leg to be pretty much straight whilst your sitting comfortably on saddle. Make sure not leaning to one side. Also look to draw a plumbline from kneecap down to pedal axle with pedals horizontal Slide saddle along a little if needed. This will give good basic position then can check bar reach. Handlebars should be in line with front hub whilst on the hoods. 
Once you've done that you'll probably grow 2 inches and have to start again...


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Mar 2013)

Still looks like you'd have trouble reaching that pedal with your heel.


----------



## gaz (9 Mar 2013)

The heel on the pedal method is a very rough guide to where your position should start. It is not the be all and end all.
As Robert said earlier, those of us with larger or small feet it is pretty much pointless.

Personally, I ride with a small angle in my knee and a large one in my foot, as such there is no way I could get my heel on the pedal but yet i'm still comfortable.


----------



## Scoosh (9 Mar 2013)

If you have a look at pics of the pro riders, their legs always seem (to me at any rate ! ) to be a lot more bent than I would consider to be 'right'. Given that they get all the tech fitting etc, I would say your saddle is still too high.

your left ankle is still slightly toe-down, rather than horizontal
the knee joint angle looks to greater than 145* (which is, after all, only just over half way from right angle to completely straight )
I prefer being a bit lower and nudging up if front of knees complain rather than being a bit too high to start with.
YMMV


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (12 Mar 2013)

Still no luck, I'm having to move about on the saddle every 10 seconds or so to stay 'comfortable' (and I'm still uncomfortable ). I've moved my saddle down even further but I have to compromise since my right leg is longer than my left leg, I can drop my right heel while my left heel can only stay pointed downwards.


----------



## lejogger (12 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> Still no luck, I'm having to move about on the saddle every 10 seconds or so to stay 'comfortable' (and I'm still uncomfortable ). I've moved my saddle down even further but I have to compromise since my right leg is longer than my left leg, I can drop my right heel while my left heel can only stay pointed downwards.


 When you say you're 'moving about on the saddle' can you be more descriptive. Are you finding yourself generally moving forwards or backwards, or just anywhere to move pressure to a different area?
Is it uncomfortable or is it painful? Is it the pain/uncomfortableness on your sit bones or on the undercarriage? Or elsewhere?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (14 Mar 2013)

I went out for the first time in over a week, it was _okay._ I was fine for a few miles but after that, things started getting pretty sore so I stopped. I'm going to go into my LBS tomorrow and ask them if they can loan me a few saddles to try out so hopefully I can find one which fits me.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> I went out for the first time in over a week, it was _okay._ I was fine for a few miles but after that, things started getting pretty sore so I stopped. I'm going to go into my LBS tomorrow and ask them if they can loan me a few saddles to try out so hopefully I can find one which fits me.


 
Kind of going through the same thing myself just now  Blaming trying to get the hours in for the Strava challenge. I already have a few different saddles and it doesn't seem to be making much difference which one I use. Making riding a bit miserable as I waste time and energy stopping pedaling and standing up or wriggling around every couple of minutes it gets so sore. Lost a few more pounds too so not much padding. Honestly feels like sitting on a brick!


----------



## AndyRM (15 Mar 2013)

Without meaning to be harsh or cause offense, FFS man give yourself a break from cycling and go to the doctor!

It may be embarrassing, but they've seen it all, and worse, before. If you've got any damage to skin or muscle or whatever down there, you'll only be aggravating it, making it worse and potentially doing longer term damage. I've got a knackered shoulder from attempting to ride in anger too soon after my accident, meaning an even longer time off the bike than originally anticipated. Fully appreciate how frustrating it is by the way. My legs feel constantly itchy!

Even if your LBS hooks you up with a saddle that you think sorts the problem, it may still be worse getting yourself checked out.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (17 Mar 2013)

I've concluded that my current saddle is too thin therefor putting pressure in all of the wrong places, I'm now looking for a wider saddle - anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Kies (17 Mar 2013)

Buy a girly one in pink ;-)


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> I've concluded that my current saddle is too thin therefor putting pressure in all of the wrong places, I'm now looking for a wider saddle - anyone have any suggestions?


You've been to the Doctor's yet?


----------



## gaz (17 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> I've concluded that my current saddle is too thin therefor putting pressure in all of the wrong places, I'm now looking for a wider saddle - anyone have any suggestions?


Read this - http://www.cervelo.com/en/engineeri...e-four-and-a-half-rules-of-road-saddles-.html


----------



## vickster (18 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> I've concluded that my current saddle is too thin therefor putting pressure in all of the wrong places, I'm now looking for a wider saddle - anyone have any suggestions?


 
Well assuming you have been to the doctor as suggested (if not we'll tell your mum)...is there a Specialized BG fit place near you where you have your sit bones measured? And they will sell you the right size saddle (or you can pick one up on fleabay)


----------



## roadrash (18 Mar 2013)

jazloc , one word " DOCTORS " believe it or not your doc will have seen more arses than you can shake a stick at ,... i may seem blunt but you seem reluctant to help youself even after weeks of asking for advice , you dont take it. anyhow i wish you good luck with it


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (18 Mar 2013)

I just really really don't want to go to the doctor


----------



## AndyRM (18 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> I just really really don't want to go to the doctor


 
Don't. Be. Daft.


----------



## roadrash (18 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> I just really really don't want to go to the doctor


 
trust me, yours wont be the only backside they have seen


----------



## kedab (18 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> I just really really don't want to go to the doctor


 
they really are rather helpful when it comes to curing ailments...stop being a 'man' and go see the quack. you'll be alright. we'll hold your hand.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (18 Mar 2013)

_I'll reluctantly think about it  _


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> I just really really don't want to go to the doctor





jazloc said:


> _I'll reluctantly think about it  _


MAKE APPOINTMENT NOW! 
Really, Jaz, don't you want to be fit for the bike when the nice weather finally sets in?
Think about the summer holidays!


----------



## vickster (18 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> _I'll reluctantly think about it  _


What does your mum say..?

Do you really want a serious infection down there that may require lancing, surgery, amputation, worse 

Don't be embarrassed - I am sure the doctor will have seen much worse ...

Everyone here has given you as much advice as they can as cyclists - now you really NEED a medical professional if it's not getting better

What's the worst that can happen?


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Mar 2013)

vickster said:


> What's the worst that can happen?


 
He could slip.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (24 May 2013)

Can't believe that this issue is still here after so long. Yes, I have been to the doctor! They prescibed me anti-fungal cream while sadly has not helped, I've got another appointment booked for next week.

I don't know what to do. I can't cycle any more because it's so bad, could barely do two miles today


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 May 2013)

ease off, change your shorts, get a different saddle, or a different ride, maybe yoyre growing out of the triban. 

maybe you need a softer bike or wheels or something. dont be ashamed to spec up a ride that works for you !

stu


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (24 May 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> ease off, change your shorts, get a different saddle, or a different ride, maybe yoyre growing out of the triban.
> 
> maybe you need a softer bike or wheels or something. dont be ashamed to spec up a ride that works for you !
> 
> stu


 
I've taken breaks from the bike, tried four different saddles, tried different tyre pressures and different shorts but nothing has worked. The only other thing that I can think of is trying a different bike!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 May 2013)

jazloc said:


> I've taken breaks from the bike, tried four different saddles, tried different tyre pressures and different shorts but nothing has worked. The only other thing that I can think of is trying a different bike!


Jaz, I had real problems with chafing and wasted an absolute fortune trying different saddles.

Finally found this one which seems to be by far the best so far........and ironically, also the cheapest!

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/passport-navigator-saddle-prod23602/


----------



## AndyRM (24 May 2013)

First up, good lad for going to the doctor. I know how embarrassing it can be.

Secondly, I really hope you find a solution to the problem! It sounds incredibly frustrating. 

If it is a skin issue, it may be worth asking a dermatologist what they recommend. If muscular, a physio may be able to help? May be worth asking your LBS to have a look at your position as well, if you haven't done so already.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 May 2013)

jazloc said:


> Can't believe that this issue is still here after so long. Yes, I have been to the doctor! They prescibed me anti-fungal cream while sadly has not helped, I've got another appointment booked for next week.
> 
> I don't know what to do. I can't cycle any more because it's so bad, could barely do two miles today


 
What bike do you have and what size is it?


----------



## fossyant (24 May 2013)

Where is the problem and what sort of skin issue is it. I've been suffering a bad patch of chaffed skin on my inner right thigh right next to the plumbs. Its not getting much better despite cream but the cause is problem bollox after having the snip. They swell up terrible. Waiting for hospital appointment. 

The docs is the best place for minor skin irritation. You may need hydrocortisone cream which you can get from the chemist.


----------



## zizou (24 May 2013)

I recently read a thread on another forum about a guy who was having similar issues and after some tests etc turned out it was an allergy to one of the ingredients in the moist baby wipe sort of toilet paper. If you use that could trying changing or maybe worth changing type of powder used for washing your shorts just to see if something is being an irritant


----------



## summerdays (24 May 2013)

I have no medical knowledge ... this is just going on experience. When my kids were little and got sore bottoms in that area they were prescribed various things that didn't work very quickly etc. Change of doc and the next child got an infection and this doc instead told me to use Calendula cream instead of sudacrem. And it healed really quickly ... and I was a convert. I still use it to this day when I get sore skin for some reason. It won't remain as a sticky layer on the skin but seems to help my skin to heal.


----------



## fossyant (24 May 2013)

Good recommendation there summerdays, might go get some.


----------



## Scoosh (24 May 2013)

The audax brigade are pretty evenly divided between Conotrane and Sudocreme, though the Calendula sounds good too. 

I don't use much of anything now, being an armchair-comfortable _velocouchiste_ most of the time ... 


Hope you get things sorted soon, Jaz - we need you at peak performance !


----------



## cyberknight (24 May 2013)

I am having similar issues atm, for some reason i am getting road buzz in the hands a lot more than i used too .
My saddle went forward 1 cm and up 5 mm as recommended by club mates and my pedal action feels fine with no twinges .


----------

